# Sperm Count for IUI



## angel_lass (Sep 10, 2008)

Can anyone tell me what this should be roughly? We have had all the tests (a lot  ) and it turns out that DH has a low count and morphility (spelling ?) his count is only 7 million. But he has been on wellman and other suppliments. We have our meeting with the urologist and Gyni on the 8th Dec to see what course of treatment they will offer us, now i have a feeling it will be ICIS but would they give us a go of IUI while we are waiting on what seems like a very long waiting list for ICIS? Or is his count to low for that?

Thanks in advance for your replies


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

Cant help you too much but ICSI is usually used for couples that have male fertility issues such a low sperm count.  It really depends on the dr but i think it was under 20 million they count as low, but remember it only takes one!!    Make sure he eats lots of brazil nuts! xx


----------



## Naomi98 (Nov 18, 2008)

Was 7 million the total count or per ml?  For IUI our RE said the total post-wash count should be over 10 million to be effective.  Though I've heard that others say over 5 million is enough - I guess it varies from clinic to clinic.

To be honest, the supplements that dh took for 6 months made almost no impact on sperm count but when he gave up caffeine for a few months, woohoo, sperm count went through the roof!  We also tried no alcohol but that didn't seem to make much of a difference - dh is a pretty moderate drinker anyways.  So no caffeine is the one lifestyle choice I definitely recommend!

Good luck


----------



## angel_lass (Sep 10, 2008)

Naomi98 said:


> Was 7 million the total count or per ml?


7 Million was the count per ml, so is that better or worse?  I so dont have a clue about these things...!!! I better learn fast eh?

Thanks for the advice about caffine but i am sure that my DH is the only man on the planet that hates tea and coffee....!!!


----------



## Naomi98 (Nov 18, 2008)

That is much better! The important number is the total of swimming sperm (motility) with the right shape (morphology).  There are sperm count calculators online so if you have detailed results (you need volume, motility, morphology and count/ml) you can get a total that way.  If it's over 5 million your RE may try a few rounds of IUI.  Unless you want to go straight to IVF obviously!  

Good luck and don't stress too much.  As long as there are a few swimmers in there, something can be done!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

We have had IUI with 3m sperm!

Where do you get the suppliments from?  We are coming over to England next month and perhaps it would be an idea to buy some.

Sue


----------



## curlywurly_llass (Oct 1, 2008)

hey ho

we have only 1,550,000 per ml!!

so i take it IUI is a no no for us then??

we are now on the waiting list for ICSI at the moment - Glasgow royal
waiting list is deffo 22 months! referred in october 08 and wont get an innital appointment there until october 2009!!! bloomin heck why have i bothered working all my life and paying NHS stamp eh?? lol

angel_lass - where abts in glasgow are you from? im very west!

shirlz x


----------

